# Participate in survey regarding new Swedish LED-product for planted aquariums?



## Heliospectra AB (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello forum members of APC,

We are a company based in Sweden called Heliospectra, developing advanced LED-solutions, providing market leading control of plant growth and quality.

At the moment we are looking into the aquarium market true a project regarding lighting for water plants in aquarium. For us to better understand how aquarists use existing light solutions, we want to take part of and gather your opinions and experiences. For this we are using a survey, gathering information that might be used for a new Swedish LED-solution for planted aquariums/aquarists.

If you would like to participate in our survey, we are much grateful,

Link to survey:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uxL1pJEJK7JIAo1DyhiZM7sqwo9THbGGtGIiz3IHNdc/viewform

Best regards,
Heliospectra AB

(this post is approved by APC moderators)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Note to APC members: Heliospectra AB asked our permission before posting this request, and the moderators decided to allow it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Submitted my response.


----------



## kyle2088 (Jun 28, 2005)

Response Submitted as well


----------



## jfishy (Oct 2, 2013)

I have heard about you guys from one of the videos of DefiniteAquascapeTV on youtube. Taking the survey


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

A very good survey. I hope they can build what I asked for.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Keeping everyone happy is a near impossibility. Some people like lights that are extremely basic but functional for a good p[rice. Others like or want every bell ind whistle that you can imagine.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

done, but there are a lot of questions that really depend on size and what you are actually keeping.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I took the survey, though some of my responses were necessarily vague because I have a bunch of different tanks with different lighting needs...


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

The range probably goes beyound just size and what your keeping.

Johnny may want something very basic at a reasonable price producing about 50 lumns per gallon of water in his tank.

Jack wants something with a little more punch bet still wants it fairly basic. He is looking for a strong blue end to the spectrum that will give him 80 PAR at his substrate. He will by the least expensive fixture that will give it to him.

Herman wants a more specialized light with a perfect plant spectrum that can give him 300 PAR on the substrate.

Claude wants something he can brag about. He want the top of the line he wants of have the light gradually turn on and off over a time period and rate he determine with each part of the spectrum on a separate build in controller. He also wants an automated moon light effect that changes with the actual position and phases of the moons duplicating nature. He want a thunder storm mode with flashes of light in the night when he desires it. As long as it more than anyone else he knows has he will pay almost anything for it.

The hard part is judging what part of the market falls out to be Johnies, Jacks, Claudes or Hermans. Then what is each be willing to pay for a light fixture and if can be built and sold at that price for a reasonable profit. 

Can you have a good, better and best line to have something to make everone happy?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Programmable, variable, dimmable....................all very easy for LED designers these days.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Newt said:


> Programmable, variable, dimmable....................all very easy for LED designers these days.


Agreed!


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

TropTrea said:


> ,,,, have a good, better and best line to have something to make everone happy?


from the looks of their other gear, I would imagine they are aiming for the best + crowd.
,,,Sorry Jonny. The Jacques and Jeans can only afford these ones


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

yes they are easy to design. But every little added bit adds to the price. Look at reef LED light fixtures you can go basic for a 120 gallon tank around $400 or go to the full bells and whistles for over $3.000. We do not need all the wattage so the price wont be so extreme but that range for us might be $200 to $2,000.


----------

